# 1998 740IL Question



## jeeper31 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a 1998 740IL with 70,000 miles. The car seems to be in good condition. I started the car in the cold the other day and there was a a groaning when I turned the wheel. The owner explained that he needs to add fluid. Could this be a major problem?

There appears to be no major damage and looks as though it has been maintained well. I have a PPI set up for thursday but I am wondering if there is anything else I shoud be aware of?

What else should I check out/look for before buying the car?

TIA


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

www.e38.org has plenty of tips. Power steering hoses are a common item, but I was able to fix mine by just cleaning the enginebay and finding where the hose wasa leaking at it's connection, which i fixed by removing the broken clamp and installing a generic hose clamp and all is good.


----------



## jeeper31 (Feb 6, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

m5james said:


> www.e38.org has plenty of tips.


What he said... look up the common problems lists.


----------



## 984life (Feb 10, 2007)

*Response to Power Steering*

You should replace the hose completly! I live in the North East own a 98 and just recently it has gotten cold out. Neede an oil change but eard that groan as well as the chunky engine noise on a cold morning. I took it over to my friend's garage for the oil and we noticed the hose has a small leak. Nothing to disable the steeru\ing but enough to cause concern becase YOU DO NOT WANT TO DRIVE THIS CAR WITH SMALL PROBLEMS BUILDING. Everything is relative in the performance of these cars. The hose starts out rubber then seals into a metal hose in the middle. That's where my leak is occuring not around the cup. It's a tough spot but if you have the time and tools or the money for some local to do it no problem. Not a BMW service station reuirement it can be done anywhere cheaper. If you ned to for the first time around get it looked at by a BMW center. They like that year car and there will be someone cool enough to go over the "small" stuff. Next addres the Catalytic Converters right away. There are ****. For some reason unless they were changed they will crap out. Miller is the only replacement around for this car that's worth it and you candeal directly with them in CA. Get the Universal fit and pay your local tuner shop or kid to do a GOOD weld job to sit thm in place nice. You will hear the difference in a nice purr from the engine and the old ones when they go will sound like small pebbles in a soda can flopping around. Radiators suck on these too only because they are plastic but they are not that expensive to replace for genuine part only. Good luck and enjoy.


----------

